# EXcited to be back



## Gizmo_Gadget (4/8/17)

Goooood Afternoon Ladies and Gents. Some of you may know me some not. Never the less my name is Quinlyn. I've been in and around for quite some time now. Started vaping to quit smoking which was a world of success for quite some time. It seems that I have lost my my previous account details due to the fact that I have not been around for quite some time. I am sad to say that I am back on the stinky stuff. Hence my return with the hopes to rekindle my love and excitement for the Industry. Thinking back Ecigssa is the reason I quit smoking in the first place after receiving a PIF. I'm quite excited to be back and look forward to being involved in discussions on my road back to health.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (4/8/17)

Welcome back. There are so many fantastic setups available these days that i think quitting will be way easier this time around. 
GL m8.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/8/17)

Welcome back. PLEASE get off the stinkies as soon as possible. Its not worth it. Rather take your montly sig expenses and buy a starter kit like the ijust

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/8/17)

Welcome back @Gizmo_Gadget 
Wishing you all the best this time and hope it goes well

What was your previous forum name?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (5/8/17)

Gizmo_Gadget said:


> Goooood Afternoon Ladies and Gents. Some of you may know me some not. Never the less my name is Quinlyn. I've been in and around for quite some time now. Started vaping to quit smoking which was a world of success for quite some time. It seems that I have lost my my previous account details due to the fact that I have not been around for quite some time. I am sad to say that I am back on the stinky stuff. Hence my return with the hopes to rekindle my love and excitement for the Industry. Thinking back Ecigssa is the reason I quit smoking in the first place after receiving a PIF. I'm quite excited to be back and look forward to being involved in discussions on my road back to health.


Good luck Gizmo!


----------



## Gizmo_Gadget (8/8/17)

Silver said:


> Welcome back @Gizmo_Gadget
> Wishing you all the best this time and hope it goes well
> 
> What was your previous forum name?


Qbad if im not mistaken


----------

